# Which credit card is better?



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

In your opinion which credit card is better? AMEX Air Miles, PC Financial Master Card or TD Rebate Reward Visa?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't speak about the latter two, but the first one (AmEx Air Miles) is completely useless moving forward, esp. now that Costco is not going to accept AmEx any more.
I have this card, and will be closing it out before the end of this year.
Air Miles is a completely dead-end, useless rewards program.
Most smaller merchants do not accept AmEx anyway.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Depends on your spending habits I think ... for me it's MBNA with the PCF (both MasterCard) as backup, which I haven't had to use yet ...


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> I can't speak about the latter two, but the first one (AmEx Air Miles) is completely useless moving forward, esp. now that Costco is not going to accept AmEx any more.
> I have this card, and will be closing it out before the end of this year.
> Air Miles is a completely dead-end, useless rewards program.
> Most smaller merchants do not accept AmEx anyway.


+1 ... my local grocer has switched to airmiles and i am not going to bother signing up, it's not worth another piece of plastic in my wallet


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Amex has low acceptance and, if you don't shop at the superstore chain, the benefits of the PC MasterCard are more limited.

I believe moneysense has a credit card comparison tool right on their website.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have already for a long time: Amex air miles, TD rebate reward Visa and Gold select Visa (use it only for renting cars abroad as they cover insurance). Majority of my buys at: Highland farm, Metro, LCBO, gas stations, Beer Store and Real canadian superstore..... except last one every one except AMEX and for 95 points I get to spend $10 in Metro or Shell...
TD rebate reward Visa even worse, 0.5% rebate for first 3K and 1% for rest up to 25K - want to cancel this one...
As an alternative my friend recommended PC Mastercard.... this is what I'm thinking.....

and yes, thanks for mention of moneysense comparisson...gonna to check it out....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, found this comparisson....and surprisingly the best imo No annual fee card is Rogers Bank Cash Back MasterCard  Anyone own it?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

If you're a Costco member check out the cashback Capital One Platinum MasterCard.
Capitalone for Costco Members


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

MBNA Smart Cash gives 2% for gas/groceries, 1% for everything else (up to a cap).

TD First Class Visa you can get for free if you have the all-inclusive account at TD, it offers 1.5% cash back on everything, and 4.5% cash back when you buy travel through their Expedia portal.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazon Rewards Visa for foreign currency spending. Also 1% back on all spending and 2% back on Amazon.ca

Why those specific cards?

There was also a comprehensive comparison in a recent Moneysense


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Never been interested in air miles. Cash in hand is best. Another reason is I have pretty excellent flying benefits globally.

As before my two main no fee credit cards will be: 
- Amex as explained here http://www.boomerandecho.com/introducing-two-new-cash-back-cards-american-express/
- Visa/ M'Card. Won't be counting pennies and loonies as to which offers absolutely the best cash rewards

95% of the time I was offered a no fee card over the past 3 years in Toronto, it turned out to be a M'Card rather than a Visa. Have you guys and gals observed the same thing too?


----------



## rford (Aug 16, 2014)

I use two of those cards. PC and TD Rebates and I almost exclusively use the PC MC. Never actually done a comparison between the points I gain by using the PC card (to be put towards groceries) versus just receiving the rebate. I think it ultimately depends where you do most of your grocery shopping. If it's not usually with Loblaws or an affiliated store, then getting the rebates may be better. 

Isn't the MBNA smart cash MC still considered to be the best in Canada for cashback?


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a few credit cards, but really only use my *MBNA Smart Cash*

PCF was good for me when I was younger and didnt have enough income to get Smart Cash (60k)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The PC 'World' mastercard (black one) can actually be better than MBNA Smart Cash.

The MBNA card gives 2% for gas/groceries with a cap. However, the PC World card gives 2% (any loblaws/superstore) without a cap, as far as I can tell. If you're spending a huge amount of money at those stores, I think that's really worthwhile and results in a far larger bonus.


----------



## motl (Mar 3, 2014)

Have a Capital One cash back Mastercard that I use for 99% of my purchases. Backup is an Amazon Visa, which I primarily use for foreign transactions or Amazon purchases. CO is my primary because of better card features. I'm happy with the duo.


----------



## JeKyll (Oct 15, 2014)

*Best Cash Reward Card*



james4beach said:


> The PC 'World' mastercard (black one) can actually be better than MBNA Smart Cash.
> 
> The MBNA card gives 2% for gas/groceries with a cap. However, the PC World card gives 2% (any loblaws/superstore) without a cap, as far as I can tell. If you're spending a huge amount of money at those stores, I think that's really worthwhile and results in a far larger bonus.


Skipping the signup advantages, the best *Cash Reward* in my opinion are:
*The MBNA smard cash Mastercard*
2% Gas/Grocery (max 400$/month)
1% on everythin else (max 1250$)
Free card, Free extra card
*
The MBNA smard cash World* Mastercard*
2% Gas/Grocery (max 400$/month)
1% on everythin else (no max)
Free card, Free extra card
*requires 60k$ personnal incomes or 100k family

*The Scotia Momentum® VISA Infinite**
4% Gas/Grocery (max 25k/year, 1% after that)
2% Drug Store and recurring bills (max 25k/year, 1% after that)
1% on everythin else (no limit)
99$ card, 30$ extra card
Promotion:
1-until October 31: Skip first 99$ fee for the year
2-Get a $75 Amazon.ca Gift Certificate after your first purchase when you signup from amazon
*requires 60k$ personnal incomes or 100k family

So the best Cash Reward card depends on how much you spend.
If you spend more than 470$ in Gas/Grocery, get the VISA otherwise get the Mastercard.
See http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/scotia-momentum-visa-infinite-card-review.htm

Can you find a better card?


----------



## JeKyll (Oct 15, 2014)

james4beach said:


> The PC 'World' mastercard (black one) can actually be better than MBNA Smart Cash.
> 
> The MBNA card gives 2% for gas/groceries with a cap. However, the PC World card gives 2% (any loblaws/superstore) without a cap, as far as I can tell. If you're spending a huge amount of money at those stores, I think that's really worthwhile and results in a far larger bonus.


Checkout also the Scotia Visa Infinite http://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/0,,86,00.html
If you spent more than 470$ a month in grocery and gas it gives 4% (max 25000 per year) but req 60k salary or 100k personnal income.


----------



## barney (Oct 8, 2014)

cashback cards are the best. Esp Capital one and mbna smartcash


----------

